# Norwegian: dramatic last minute victories



## Grefsen

I would like to write the following *på norsk:*

I'm very proud of my local women's soccer team for finishing their season with dramatic last minute  victories over the two top clubs in southern California.

Her er  mitt forsøk:

Jeg er  veldig stolt av min lokale kvinnefotballklubb for at de avsluttet sesongen med  dramatiske siste minutt seire over de to topp klubbene i  Sør-California.


----------



## louisjanus

stolt OVER.
dramatisk (no e)
en seier ' victory'
or is it seiere (plural?_) (thus the -e) on dramatisk is fine.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen Louis!  



louisjanus said:


> stolt OVER.


Could you please explain the reason why I should use "stolt over" instead of "stolt av?"

På forhånd takk!


----------



## louisjanus

I may have written too soon (*beklager*, sorry)! I have always heard (and said) _stolt OVER_ and not _stolt av_, but both the green Haugen dictionary and google.no list both.

I am not sure (and will wait for native speakers to respond) if there is a difference. 

Prepositions have no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for  ditt svar! 



louisjanus said:


> I am not sure (and will wait for native speakers to respond) if there is a difference.


A Norwegian friend of mine who is also a huge fan of women's football (soccer) has just suggested that I use "stolt av."


----------



## Cerb

I don't think I agree about "stolt *over*" here. It suggests that you are proud of the team rather than of them because of their accomplishment. It's a subtle difference and I'm not really sure how to put it in English. "Over" gives a feeling of pride on your behalf, while "av" is leaning more towards a compliment which is how I understand the English sentence. It's tricky as both "over" and "av" typically is translated using "of".  

I'm not sure if "for at" is grammatically wrong here, but I'd recommend rewriting it as in my example. It's often used where "fordi" should have been used which makes me want to avoid it. It has a kind of childish touch to it (no offence  ). 

The "last minute" idiom doesn't really exist in Norwegian. The corresponding Norwegian idiom would be "i siste sekund", but "i siste minutt" is fine due to the very literal sense it's applied in. 

"Toppklubb" usually just means any top end club which makes "de to toppklubbene" sound a bit strange. When speaking of leagues it's also more common to refer to the clubs as teams (lag) in Norwegian, but I guess that's down to preference and the practice where you live.

My take on the sentence is:

"Jeg er veldig stolt av min lokale kvinnefotballklubb for å ha avsluttet sesongen med dramatiske seire i siste minutt over de to beste klubbene i Sør-California."

Good job  Those modifers are pesky things and very prone to being idoms.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, out of curiosity; doesn't "Sør-California" mean, "_South_ California" rather than "_Southern_ California"? Well, aware of the fact that that's usually quite an unnecessary distinction to make, it could be worth noting. 

Also, shouldn't "siste minutt(en?) siere" be written as one word? That would be the case in Swedish ("sistaminutenseger").

And finally, also from a Swedish point of view, I was very suprised to hear "stolt av", since "stolt över" is the only possible construction in Swedish. However, after conducting a Google battle, "Jeg er stolt av" came out victorious over "Jeg er stolt over" with the score 277k vs 197k. Though obviously they both work in some contexts (unlike in Swedish).


----------



## Cerb

"Sisteminuttseier" would be written as one word, but It's not an expression used in Norwegian. "I siste minutt" literally means in the last minute of something while "i siste sekund" is more like "in the nick of time". 

I'm starting to reconsider "i siste minutt" for the translation. My sentence does suggest they won in the very last minute unless you allow for some exaggeration. "I siste sekund" as an idiom doesn't really work either. It's nitpicking really, but I'll see if I can come up with something better. I'll try to look into "stolt over/av" as well. I'm sure there's some easy way to explain it.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Grefsen said:


> I would like to write the following *på norsk:*
> 
> I'm very proud of my local women's soccer team for finishing their season with dramatic last minute  victories over the two top clubs in southern California.



Mitt forslag: Jeg er veldig stolt av mitt lokale kvinnelige fotballag for at de sluttet sesongen med en dramatisk sluttseier mot to topplag i Sør-California.  



Tjahzi said:


> Hm, out of curiosity; doesn't "Sør-California" mean, "_South_ California" rather than "_Southern_ California"? Well, aware of the fact that that's usually quite an unnecessary distinction to make, it could be worth noting.



 I suppose sørlige is a more correct translation for southern, but still it is Sør-California that is the most used. 

 *About stolt av/stolt over*

 In an English/Norwegian; Norske uttrykk på engelsk; dictionary I found this: Være stolt av: be proud of, take pride in, pride (flatter) oneself on.

 _Stolt over_ is not mentioned and I didn’t find it in my regular English/Norwegian dictionary either. 

 Though personally I would use _stolt av_, in instances where I was proud of someone else or their achievement and _stolt over_ when referring to being proud of something I myself had achieved. 

 Jeg er stolt av deg fordi du ikke gav opp – I’m proud of you for not giving up.

 Jeg er stolt over at jeg greide det siden jeg ikke trodde jeg kom til å gjøre det – I am proud of myself for making it since I did not believe I would (make it). 

 There might be cases where I would use _stolt av_ when also referring to myself, but I don’t think I would ever use stolt over when talking of someone else.  I can’t really pinpoint why, but there is a subtle difference between _stolt av_ and s_tolt over_ like Cerb said, it's just difficult to get a handle on and therefore hard to explain.


----------

